# Can I run *BSD on my lenovo



## Eduardo Diaz (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a lenovo z40-70 
intel i3-4030U 
8GB RAM
NVIDIA 720m

I have both windows & linux installed but I use NVIDIA prime package to switch GPUs I mostly use the Intel GPU so that I can hibernate the PC. I was wondering if my hardware would be compatible or if I would need to tweak it in order to make it work.


----------



## tobiam (Apr 19, 2017)

While I cannot give you a definitive answer I would recommend to grab an ISO of the latest release, log into the system as root and enter zzz. This will hibernate the system.

See also the the top of the Laptops wiki page, for a number of commands that give additional infos. All this works without actually requiring you to install the system. You should then either take a look at them or upload (using scp for example) these files somewhere and then attach them here. The give an overview over which hardware was actually detected and people can tell you how well they are supported.

If you wanna test how well a desktop environment (with FreeBSD 12 though, so an unreleased version) works you can try TrueOS. This should give you an idea how well it works after some basic tweaking/configuration.

If something doesn't work out of the box, there are great resources for getting very specific bits working.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

The NVidia/Intel GPU switching might be problematic. It was an issue in the past and to be honest I'm not sure what the state currently is.


----------



## Rod Myers (Apr 20, 2017)

tobiam said:


> While I cannot give you a definitive answer I would recommend to grab an ISO of the latest release, log into the system as root and enter zzz. This will hibernate the system.
> 
> See also the the top of the Laptops wiki page, for a number of commands that give additional infos. All this works without actually requiring you to install the system. You should then either take a look at them or upload (using scp for example) these files somewhere and then attach them here. The give an overview over which hardware was actually detected and people can tell you how well they are supported.
> 
> ...



the easiest solution. in the bios settings, turn off the nvidia card, and strictly use the intel video.

should install and work just fine


----------

